# anyone see the new Damasko bracelet??? wow



## dspaulson

I just saw the Damasko bracelet preview in my Facebook feed....looks amazing and definitely something that I'll be slapping on my DA36 stat!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Looks highly engineered and well thought out as one would expect from Damasko.


----------



## flyingpicasso

I still think leather is the way to go on these watches, but as far as bracelets go this one looks really nice--not unnecessarily dressy.


----------



## jbbusybee

Ta da!!!

Amazing bracelets, and beautifully made.

Wait till you get your hands on one..the end pieces are gorgeous.


----------



## toxicavenger

I dig that and since that is now coming out I might buy one of their watches. It was the missing link for me with their brand.


----------



## dspaulson

toxicavenger said:


> I dig that and since that is now coming out I might buy one of their watches. It was the missing link for me with their brand.


I think that's the case for a lot of people...I bet they see a nice bump in sales with this. I honestly don't think I would have sold my DC66 had it come with a bracelet option....


----------



## ElGreco

jbbusybee said:


> Ta da!!!
> 
> Amazing bracelets, and beautifully made.
> 
> Wait till you get your hands on one..the end pieces are gorgeous.


I think that the photos are not that well made. The color of the watch appears to differ from the case. I hope we will get better pictures soon.

Cheers


----------



## dspaulson

ElGreco said:


> I think that the photos are not that well made. The color of the watch appears to differ from the case. I hope we will get better pictures soon.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, seems like they're just snapshots, teaser pics really, not professional photography.....go to their facebook page to see the other couple of shots. I simply copied the DA36 image into this thread.


----------



## ElGreco

dspaulson said:


> Yeah, seems like they're just snapshots, teaser pics really, not professional photography.....go to their facebook page to see the other couple of shots. I simply copied the DA36 image into this thread.


No offence. Thanks for sharing the pics ;-) I am checking this site constantly for the last week in order to get information about the new braclet.

Cheers


----------



## CM HUNTER

dspaulson said:


> I think that's the case for a lot of people...I bet they see a nice bump in sales with this. I honestly don't think I would have sold my DC66 had it come with a bracelet option....


I bet Sinn sees a little loss in sales because of this as well.


----------



## StufflerMike

dspaulson said:


> Yeah, seems like they're just snapshots, teaser pics really, not professional photography.....go to their facebook page to see the other couple of shots. I simply copied the DA36 image into this thread.


Indeed pictures are made at the opening of the Munichtime. Officially opens to the public tomorrow 10:00.


----------



## LH2

No doubt these will be top shelf bracelets, for those that insist on a bracelet. I'm in the camp that thinks Damaskos belong on a strap though.


----------



## dspaulson

I'm anxiously awaiting the announcement of the price. I have to assume they'll be available for individual sale...


----------



## CM HUNTER

Sinn, Fortis, Breitling, IWC, all prominent manufacturers of pilot watches and have been offering those watches with a bracelet from the beginning. On a traditional A dial or B dial flieger, I say yes, leather or Nato is all that should be between the lugs. Otherwise, no such taboo to put a bracelet on a pilot watch as far as I'm concerned... especially one so innovative and so far removed from a traditional flieger as a Damasko.


----------



## enkidu

Looks pretty cool. Do we know if the clasp has micro adjustments?


----------



## radenferdy

I will need some time to get into bead-blasted bracelet...


----------



## jbbusybee

I'm writing up my Damasko factory visit piece today.

Lots of photos and videos and video interviews.

Bracelet shots in manufacture too.

I'll post as soon as I can.


----------



## StufflerMike

Just landed in Munich, on my way to hotel right now. Will see the bracelet in about 2 hours.
Sent from my Ipad sitting in the S8 to Stachus.


----------



## CM HUNTER

stuffler said:


> Just landed in Munich, on my way to hotel right now. Will see the bracelet in about 2 hours.
> Sent from my Ipad sitting in the S8 to Stachus.


Mike, you are lucky, lucky, lucky! Can't wait for any reports that you can give to us.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, saw the new bracelet and I am deeply impressed. Will be available for all Damasko watches from January 2014 on. Of course it is developed and produced in-house and it is not just a bracelet. Konrad Damasko put some brainstorming into it and the outcome is that all links (all but that is not needed by everybody I guess) are removable. The links all feature torx, a type of screw head characterized by a 6-point star-shaped pattern. All watches/bracelets therefor will come with a special star screwdiver. Sizing a bracelet yourself becomes an easy-peasy thing. Absolutely hassle-free.
To take pictures wasn't easy to do. The lighting was an sbsolut no go. However, I managed to get some and on the camera they look ok. 
Now out with some WIS for diner.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Mike, the way you describe the bracelet is exactly like I thought I saw it in the picture posted earlier in the thread. Having all of the links being torx screws not only makes it extremely easy to size, but gives the bracelet a truly toolish feel in keeping with a Damasko watch. Again, as I stated earlier, looks extremely well thought out and engineered.


----------



## dspaulson

The torx thing is great. I have become accustomed to using torx bolts on my mountain bikes and I'm a big fan....they are much less prone to becoming stripped with ham fisted wrenching...


----------



## Whoknewi

so nice. will def pick up a bracelet for my da36 black. now to save some cash...


----------



## kloubik

stuffler said:


> the outcome is that all links (all but that is not needed by everybody I guess) are removable.
> Now out with some WIS for diner.


Thanks for the report. Did you have a chance to see the clasp? Anything interesting about it, micro-regulation etc?

Anyway, IMHO I am not sure how does the removable links make the bracelet any different from most of the other bracelets? Many brands use screws now to make it quite easy to remove links. Although I agree torx sounds like a nice improvement.


----------



## tiger roach

Man, I'm stoked! Thanks for the reports and pics, people.

Looks like my next watch may be a Damasko. b-)


----------



## JP Chestnut

kloubik said:


> Thanks for the report. Did you have a chance to see the clasp? Anything interesting about it, micro-regulation etc?
> 
> Anyway, IMHO I am not sure how does the removable links make the bracelet any different from most of the other bracelets? Many brands use screws now to make it quite easy to remove links. Although I agree torx sounds like a nice improvement.


Most brands, IWC is a superb and notable exception, limit the number of links that can be removed. Rolex, Omega, and Sinn bracelets are all constructed with varying numbers of permanent links. If your wrist is small you must either break a link or pick a different watch. It sounds (and looks) like any number of links can be removed from the Damasko bracelet. Hardly groundbreaking, but a nice feature to have.


----------



## StufflerMike

* all links * -all have torx screws and that is unique. Have not seen a bracelet with all links to be removable. All.


----------



## StufflerMike

No micro adjustment, just a double fold deployant.
Sent from my Iphone during main course.


----------



## CM HUNTER

And of course the fact that the bracelet is ice-hardened is truly innovative, separates it from anything on the market, and puts it in a league all it's own.


----------



## JP Chestnut

stuffler said:


> * all links * -all have torx screws and that is unique. Have not seen a bracelet with all links to be removable. All.


The IWC Mark XV (and XVI and XVII), Aquatimer (ref 3536, 3548, and whatever it is now), Inge (from 3227 on), and Chronographs (ref 3706 on) all features bracelets with all removable links. They can be removed with two toothpicks. As I said, it's a nice feature but not groundbreaking.


----------



## StufflerMike

JP Chestnut said:


> They can be removed with two toothpicks. As I said, it's a nice feature but not groundbreaking.


Where did I say groundbraking ? Toothpicks ? IWC ? OK then the Damasko bracelet indeed is unique. You can't work with toothpicks. And as a bonus it is ice-hardened.


----------



## JP Chestnut

stuffler said:


> Where did I say groundbraking ? Toothpicks ? IWC ? OK then the Damasko bracelet indeed is unique. You can't work with toothpicks. And as a bonus it is ice-hardened.


You said being able to remove all the links is unique. It's not - IWC has been doing it for at least 10 years. The Damasko bracelet looks nice and is unique due to the ice hardening, not the ability to remove links (torx, hex, or screw notwithstanding).

Have a good time at the show.


----------



## David Woo

can't wait for some closeup pics!!


----------



## kloubik

I am also waiting for more pics, hopefully some wrist shots too. It would be nice if the bracelet tappers at the clasp but it does not look like it from the pictures I've seen so far...
Any word on the pricing yet?


----------



## robannenagy

stuffler said:


> * all links * -all have torx screws and that is unique. Have not seen a bracelet with all links to be removable. All.


The bracelet on this Temption CGK205 has links which all be removed with screws, unless you have a tiny wrist I can't see the point.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/temption-special-edition-cgk205-blue-red-776344.html


----------



## David Woo

kloubik said:


> It would be nice if the bracelet tappers at the clasp but it does not look like it from the pictures I've seen so far...
> Any word on the pricing yet?


yea, I like the old school tapering but I kinda doubt it, too expensive these days. And I don't even want to know the price.


----------



## CM HUNTER

robannenagy said:


> The bracelet on this Temption CGK205 has links which all be removed with screws, unless you have a tiny wrist I can't see the point.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/temption-special-edition-cgk205-blue-red-776344.html


The point is, as stated earlier in this thread, if you happen to mess up a link, or two, or three, you have plenty of fresh ones at your disposal. Not like you're ever going to need it with a Damasko bracelet since it's ice-hardened, but isn't good to know you're well covered regardless. Besides, just offering a few links that way as opposed to having them all the same wouldn't look nearly as uniformed. Again, very well thought out by Konrad.


----------



## Dookie

Wow this looks really good! cant wait to see more pics! :-!


----------



## Tom

Read that the price will be around 450-500 euro's (roughly 600-675 dollar). Think I stick with my strap


----------



## StufflerMike

Tom said:


> Read that the price will be around 450-500 euro's (roughly 600-675 dollar). Think I stick with my strap


Correct.


----------



## robannenagy

CM HUNTER said:


> The point is, as stated earlier in this thread, if you happen to mess up a link, or two, or three, you have plenty of fresh ones at your disposal.
> Besides, just offering a few links that way as opposed to having them all the same wouldn't look nearly as uniformed. Again, very well thought out by Konrad.


It's nice idea, but I suspect the real point is Damasko do not have the equipment to weld the bars into the links, as opposed to some kind of magic design genius, but hey if you like the look of a bracelet full of screws when the watch head doesn't have any, that's fine. One issue people seem to ignore the fact that being ice hardened and being the same hardness as the watch case, the end links will mark/damage the case around the lugs through the watch being worn. Unmarked beautifully finished Damasko cases (their USP), will be a thing of the past.


----------



## johnnycasaba

OUCH! Glad I am not a bracelet guy, but was curious about the price. My DA46 is currently on a $9 Maratac Mil Series strap.



Tom said:


> Read that the price will be around 450-500 euro's (roughly 600-675 dollar). Think I stick with my strap


----------



## CM HUNTER

robannenagy said:


> It's nice idea, but I suspect the real point is Damasko do not have the equipment to weld the bars into the links, as opposed to some kind of magic design genius, but hey if you like the look of a bracelet full of screws when the watch head doesn't have any, that's fine. One issue people seem to ignore the fact that being ice hardened and being the same hardness as the watch case, the end links will mark/damage the case around the lugs through the watch being worn. Unmarked beautifully finished Damasko cases (their USP), will be a thing of the past.


Sounds like you don't know too much about Damasko. Manufacturing watches is actually there secondary business. Their primary business is metal fabrication and a huge one at that. Damasko not having the equipment to build what they want, the way that they want, is a non issue.

If the watch bracelet and watch lugs are both ice-hardened, one rubbing against the other is not going to leave a scratch on either. Damasko states that a brick or metal file is needed in order to scratch their case. That being a fact, then a bracelet (especially one with the same hardening), isn't going to scratch the case in the slightest.

Do I like the look of a well engineered, toolish bracelet, to match up with my well engineered toolish watch, then yes, I like that look. If I wanted a foo foo looking "tool" watch with a foo foo bracelet to match, I wouldn't be interested in Damasko in the first place.


----------



## Will_f

I think the bracelet looks well made and in keeping with character of the watch. The price, while expensive, is hardly surprising for a low volume producer like Damasko, especially given the added PITA factor of working with hardened steel. Anyone price a Rolex bracelet recently? Replacing the one on my 30 y.o. Oysterquartz set me back over a grand. A new sub bracelet is WAY more. I wish Damasko had done something really cool with the clasp but I'm fine with it as long as its hardened and made well. 

Re hardened steel on hardened steel: if they can move against each other, eventually they will polish the touching surfaces. Over time you will be able to tell where they touch unless Damasko used solid end links, but for me that doesn't matter.

I sent an email to Damasko to see if I could pre-order a couple. I do want to see better pics though! 

EDIT: I looked at the pics and It looks like Damasko is using solid end links! 


Will


----------



## robannenagy

CM HUNTER said:


> Sounds like you don't know too much about Damasko. Manufacturing watches is actually there secondary business. Their primary business is metal fabrication and a huge one at that. Damasko not having the equipment to build what they want, the way that they want, is a non issue.
> 
> If the watch bracelet and watch lugs are both ice-hardened, one rubbing against the other is not going to leave a scratch on either. Damasko states that a brick or metal file is needed in order to scratch their case. That being a fact, then a bracelet (especially one with the same hardening), isn't going to scratch the case in the slightest.
> 
> Do I like the look of a well engineered, toolish bracelet, to match up with my well engineered toolish watch, then yes, I like that look. If I wanted a foo foo looking "tool" watch with a foo foo bracelet to match, I wouldn't be interested in Damasko in the first place.


Trust me, I've followed Damasko since 2006, and since then I have owned 2 DA36's, 2 DC66's, 1 DA46, 1 DA47 & 2 DC67's I am more than familiar with their products (wearing a DC66 right now) and I also know the limitations of their ice hardened cases having owned so many (you can still get Nato rash on the caseback if you don't protect it), it's hardened steel not kryptonite!!

Simple physics will tell you that when you have two materials of equal hardness and an equal coefficient of friction, they will wear at the same rate, you can't have friction without wear. If the bracelet was 316 SS nearly all of the wear would be concentrated on the end pieces of the bracelet because it's so much softer than a Damasko case, in this case the end pieces are made of the same metal as the case so the wear will be even between the watch case and the end pieces. The fact that the steel is 4 times harder, just means that for the same wear that appears on a 316 will take 4 times longer with a Damasko case, it's still going to wear but just at a slower rate. It's not an issue if it's always worn on a bracelet because the end pieces will cover up any wear that they cause, but for anybody who chooses to change from a bracelet to a strap will notice the marks left by the end pieces over time. Very few watch cases are as well finished as Damasko cases, especially in the area between the lugs and for me that is their main appeal and why they look so good on a strap, to see that area marked up would be an eye sore for me.


----------



## StufflerMike

They do use solid end links indeed and there is some clearance as well.


----------



## CM HUNTER

The bracelet has solid end links (as to be expected). Not sure about the point of bringing up two pieces rubbing up against each other in the first place... seems like a quite worthless worry. How is having a bracelet on a Damasko any different than having a bracelet on any other watch? There's no special concern just because it's a Damasko... it's a watch on a bracelet.

The limitations on a Damasko is far greater than any other watch that I know of (would love to hear of a valid competitor and Tegimenting is not close). A burn is one thing, scratches and dents (which the benefit of ice-hardeneding is all about) is another. Nobody said it was invincible, but try doing what you do with your Damasko against any of your other watches and see which one can take what.

I mountain climb on a very regular basis and have banged my Damasko countless times against the rock face. Not a single scratch or ding to be found. Try to convince me that any of my other watches wouldn't show signs of that abuse.

Anyway, back to the topic of this thread. A Sinn Tegimented bracelet runs about $500, so I don't understand the surprise that a Damasko ice-hardened bracelet costs what it does. Any quality aftermarket bracelet would be far cheaper than this Damasko bracelet. But knowing that it's Made in Germany, and is way more durable, I say it's worth the price over a run-of-the mill mass produced bracelet. After all, a Damasko is not a run-of-the mill mass produced watch. It needs it's own special bracelet for a reason.


----------



## robannenagy

CM HUNTER said:


> Not sure about the point of bringing up two pieces rubbing up against each other in the first place... seems like a quite worthless worry. .


errrrrrrrr......let me think.....maybe I want the case of my watch to remain in a pristine condition? Tell you what, you buy the bracelet and if your watch head is unmarked after 6 months, let me know and maybe I'll look to buy one.


----------



## CM HUNTER

robannenagy said:


> errrrrrrrr......let me think.....maybe I want the case of my watch to remain in a pristine condition? Tell you what, you buy the bracelet and if your watch head is unmarked after 6 months, let me know and maybe I'll look to buy one.


Well think about this... why wouldn't a regular 316 SS case show any signs of wear was my point. Seemed like an obvious question to me. Just because it's ice-hardened it's going to somehow rub more than any other watch that has a bracelet on it? I'm sure Damasko stupidly manufactured a bracelet that was going to mar up their lugs... yep I'm just sure they considered that happening and yet blindly decided to produce it anyway. If you're so concerned about your watch staying pristine, why put a nato strap on it knowing it can hurt it? Now you're worried about what a bracelet might do to it. I can't figure out why you're drawn to a Damasko in the first place. Seems like you worry about hurting it as much, if not more, than any other watch. Talk about errrr!


----------



## robannenagy

CM HUNTER said:


> Well think about this... why wouldn't a regular 316 SS case show any signs of wear was my point.


I've previously owned a Fortis B42 on a strap, I later bought and fitted a bracelet and then went back to wearing the strap and I could see the wear marks where the curved top edge of the solid end link meets the curved surface of the case between the lugs (all 316 steel). Also I had a Sinn 203 Arktis, again solid end links in 316, I removed the bracelet to clean it and could see fairly serious wear marks above the letters "SUG". Solid end links are normally fixed in position between two points, they being a small lug under the end link and the curvature of the case, whilst being held in position with a screw bar or pin. The problem with pins are that the fixing points are more flexible than screw bars and that flexibility creates fine rubbing where the curvature of the watch end links meet the case due to wrist movements creating tension in the bracelet, Damaskos have pins not screw bars, that is why I would be concerned about damaging my watch. It may well be that Damasko have provided a small gap between between the end link and the case and the end link is held in position between the lugs under end link and the pin to allow small movements.
Regarding the Nato strap rash, I got that on my first DA36 because, at the time (like you are now) I naively believed that the case couldn't be damaged. As I said before I am drawn to Damasko because of the amazing finish of their cases, hence why I don't want it marked.
I am speaking from experience of other watches, not convinced Damasko would be any different, but if I am wrong then I may buy one.


----------



## Lencoth

Good news!! Will the bracelet be available for all types & in normal as well as black finish? I have the DC67Si Black, so sort of trying to find out if I can join the party too


----------



## kvik

Yes x2, see #46


----------



## CM HUNTER

robannenagy said:


> I've previously owned a Fortis B42 on a strap, I later bought and fitted a bracelet and then went back to wearing the strap and I could see the wear marks where the curved top edge of the solid end link meets the curved surface of the case between the lugs (all 316 steel). Also I had a Sinn 203 Arktis, again solid end links in 316, I removed the bracelet to clean it and could see fairly serious wear marks above the letters "SUG". Solid end links are normally fixed in position between two points, they being a small lug under the end link and the curvature of the case, whilst being held in position with a screw bar or pin. The problem with pins are that the fixing points are more flexible than screw bars and that flexibility creates fine rubbing where the curvature of the watch end links meet the case due to wrist movements creating tension in the bracelet, Damaskos have pins not screw bars, that is why I would be concerned about damaging my watch. It may well be that Damasko have provided a small gap between between the end link and the case and the end link is held in position between the lugs under end link and the pin to allow small movements.
> Regarding the Nato strap rash, I got that on my first DA36 because, at the time (like you are now) I naively believed that the case couldn't be damaged. As I said before I am drawn to Damasko because of the amazing finish of their cases, hence why I don't want it marked.
> I am speaking from experience of other watches, not convinced Damasko would be any different, but if I am wrong then I may buy one.


Being disrespectful and resorting to calling me naive about the case not being able to be damaged is pretty funny considering how I just stated in my last post that the case is not invincible. I know it can be damaged, just not as easily as any other watch brand that I know of (clearly stated those exact words earlier as well). You are making a huge assumption out of something that hasn't even hit the market yet. Clearly, you think Damasko may have come up short in thinking about this bracelet and how it will work out (the proof is in you voicing all of your concerns), and I'm just saying I have more faith in their planning.


----------



## Lencoth

kvik said:


> Yes x2, see #46


Many Thanks, kvik! I missed the good news ;-).


----------



## ffeelliixx

The bracelet looks cool. I don't find it unreasonably priced if it is of the quality one would expect from Damasko. I wonder if they're going to make a Black version. 

Anyway, I'll likely stick with zulus on my Damaskos. I think they best suit Damasko's uber utilitarian design. 

sent from my Note 3


----------



## StufflerMike

Some random shots (Just back from Munich)


----------



## dspaulson

stuffler said:


> Some random shots (Just back from Munich)


oh hell yeah...that looks sweet...very industrial. Will 100% be on my DA36 in 2014...very excited now.


----------



## Watch Hund

Wow... nice treads!
Really reminds me of continuous tracks for a tank, of a watch.
Where do we get in line for these, WatchMann?


----------



## David Woo

wow, thanks Mike!


----------



## Will_f

Looks extremely well made and not just another generic 3 link bracelet. I'm in.


----------



## d88

Well it's definitely looks like a great piece of industrial design/manufacture. Not sure how the Damast version will look with the torx screws but you got to credit Damasko, they didn't go for the safe option.


----------



## Hamsik

Where is micro adjustments?? It's necessary for convenience!!


----------



## Radergast

Hamsik said:


> Where is micro adjustments?? It's necessary for convenience!!


Maybe if Damasko would offer half- and/or 3/4-Links? This would be an option - especially because the links are easy to insert/remove. IIRC Temption offer their bracelets with half and 3/4 links...
Cheers
Hannes


----------



## JP Chestnut

Radergast said:


> Maybe if Damasko would offer half- and/or 3/4-Links? This would be an option - especially because the links are easy to insert/remove. IIRC Temption offer their bracelets with half and 3/4 links...
> Cheers
> Hannes


A 1.5 link would probably be the easiest way to handle it, and IMO a necessity.


----------



## StufflerMike

Hamsik said:


> Where is micro adjustments?? It's necessary for convenience!!


There is none.


----------



## Will_f

JP Chestnut said:


> A 1.5 link would probably be the easiest way to handle it, and IMO a necessity.


I agree. They're pretty small links as is.


----------



## JP Chestnut

Will_f said:


> I agree. They're pretty small links as is.


I've never had a problem getting my IWC mark XV bracelet to fit, even without micro adjust or half links, due to the extremely small size of the links. Hopefully this bracelet is similar.


----------



## Lencoth

JP Chestnut said:


> I've never had a problem getting my IWC mark XV bracelet to fit, even without micro adjust or half links, due to the extremely small size of the links. Hopefully this bracelet is similar.


Let's hope so. If I look at the pictures, I count 18 links. That would work out at about 1 cm per link. Guess I would want fine adjustment in that case :think: or stay with leather.


----------



## robannenagy

Lencoth said:


> Let's hope so. If I look at the pictures, I count 18 links. That would work out at about 1 cm per link. Guess I would want fine adjustment in that case :think: or stay with leather.


If you look at Mike photos, you can see the link with the screw missing is actually smaller than the others, so you can obtain a micro adjustment by playing around with the links.


----------



## Lencoth

robannenagy said:


> If you look at Mike photos, you can see the link with the screw missing is actually smaller than the others, so you can obtain a micro adjustment by playing around with the links.


It could be indeed. It may be just me, but after all these years of waiting for the bracelet, I'm somewhat disappointed with the lack of easy adjustment. I really like Damasko & I would somehow have expected them to come up with a extremely well-thought out solution to this.


----------



## kvik

It appears the shorter (3/4?) links are intended for attaching the bracelet to the solid end-pieces only. I don't see how they can be swapped around without compromising the design in one way/place or the other.


----------



## Lightwater

Easy, make 1 link at 150% length or 2 links at 133%.

This will look far less out of place than any other design & worth paying a bit extra for if necessary & will not compromise the design.


----------



## obey1

I need to see a pic of the black version.

Saving pennies now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rexet

What a great news. This was really the missing part that kept me from buying one.


----------



## gaopa

rexet said:


> What a great news. This was really the missing part that kept me from buying one.


Hear Hear! Great news that takes away my only objection to the Damasko. I'm now a likely future buyer. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Langan

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks highly engineered and well thought out as one would expect from Damasko.


Hard to tell if there is a slight wrist curvature in the links... If not, one could presumably flip the links to hide scratches (in the case where the ice hardened steel comes into contact with diamonds or kryptonite or something).


----------



## CM HUNTER

Langan said:


> Hard to tell if there is a slight wrist curvature in the links... If not, one could presumably flip the links to hide scratches (in the case where the ice hardened steel comes into contact with diamonds or kryptonite or something).


You're assuming it's going to be easy to scratch to begin with... just like people did when the cases were first introduced.

I never come into contact with kryptonite, so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## Will_f

CM HUNTER said:


> You're assuming it's going to be easy to scratch to begin with... just like people did when the cases were first introduced.
> 
> I never come into contact with kryptonite, so I'm not sweating it.


4x harder than 316L, but not as hard in Vickers units as granite, quartz, alumina, and some other common hard substances.

Interestingly, on the MOHs scale (which is defined as "what scratches what"), Damasko steel scores about a 6 which means you can probably scratch it with iron pyrite, silicon, quartz, etc. In other words, if you rub the bracelet against a hard surface like a desk that has abrasive dirt on it, you will scratch it. Same for a brick or rock.

If you want better scratch resistance, get a Damast coated bracelet (1200 vickers or around 7 MOHs IIRC). A lot less material will scratch that.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Will_f said:


> 4x harder than 316L, but not as hard in Vickers units as granite, quartz, alumina, and some other common hard substances.
> 
> Interestingly, on the MOHs scale (which is defined as "what scratches what"), Damasko steel scores about a 6 which means you can probably scratch it with iron pyrite, silicon, quartz, etc. In other words, if you rub the bracelet against a hard surface like a desk that has abrasive dirt on it, you will scratch it. Same for a brick or rock.
> 
> If you want better scratch resistance, get a Damast coated bracelet (1200 vickers or around 7 MOHs IIRC). A lot less material will scratch that.


Yes, exactly. I said it's not easy to scratch, not that it can't be. I know quite a few lesser materials than rocks or bricks is needed to scratch other watches. I looked at a bare tree branch wrong once with one of my typical-cased watches and it left a scratch... so I think appreciating what Damasko offers is justified.


----------



## kvik

Interesting reference, Will, thanks. I went to the Damasko site read a bit more (under 'Technologien'). Perhaps I misinterpret, but are they not talking about moving to a 1600 HV hardened steel in the future? (under 'Edelstahl'), and the damast coating apparently is 2500 HV? (under 'DAMEST-Beschichtung') Looking at the different models (under 'Technische eaten') they all state hardened to 710 HV, though.


----------



## Will_f

CM HUNTER said:


> Yes, exactly. I said it's not easy to scratch, not that it can't be. I know quite a few lesser materials than rocks or bricks is needed to scratch other watches. I looked at a bare tree branch wrong once with one of my typical-cased watches and it left a scratch... so I think appreciating what Damasko offers is justified.


Definitely. My Damaskos are absolutely mark free. Incidentally, I got a response back from Damasko re putting a bracelet on my watches:

The 20mm bracelets will be available for purchase in late Jan 2014 (as previously reported). The 22mm bracelets will come later in 2014. You will have to send your watch in to have the bracelet fitted. Apparently the tolerances are very tight. I'm planning on sending my DA36 in as soon as they are available and will report back my impressions (with photos)


----------



## Will_f

kvik said:


> Interesting reference, Will, thanks. I went to the Damasko site read a bit more (under 'Technologien'). Perhaps I misinterpret, but are they not talking about moving to a 1600 HV hardened steel in the future? (under 'Edelstahl'), and the damast coating apparently is 2500 HV? (under 'DAMEST-Beschichtung') Looking at the different models (under 'Technische eaten') they all state hardened to 710 HV, though.


I stand corrected on the Damast coating. I was going from memory (which isn't as good as it used to be). Probably around 9 MOHs then.


----------



## David Woo

Will_f said:


> You will have to send your watch in to have the bracelet fitted. Apparently the tolerances are very tight.


sounds like trouble if you want to swap things around often. between the tight fit and no fine adjustment, this is probably a no-go for me.


----------



## dspaulson

Will_f said:


> Definitely. My Damaskos are absolutely mark free. Incidentally, I got a response back from Damasko re putting a bracelet on my watches:
> 
> The 20mm bracelets will be available for purchase in late Jan 2014 (as previously reported). The 22mm bracelets will come later in 2014. You will have to send your watch in to have the bracelet fitted. Apparently the tolerances are very tight. I'm planning on sending my DA36 in as soon as they are available and will report back my impressions (with photos)





David Woo said:


> sounds like trouble if you want to swap things around often. between the tight fit and no fine adjustment, this is probably a no-go for me.


What? Is anyone familiar with a precedent for this? I'm not sure I've heard of this kind of thing with any other watch company. Seems like a deal breaker for a lot of people. Afterall, it seems like the kinds of people that are into Damaskos, also happen to be the kinds of people that like to change out their own straps/bracelets. This news just strikes me as a bit odd.


----------



## Will_f

David Woo said:


> sounds like trouble if you want to swap things around often. between the tight fit and no fine adjustment, this is probably a no-go for me.


I don't think it will stop you from swapping out the bracelet. I believe Damasko wants to ensure happy customers by checking the fit and making sure it's not too loose or too tight. Remember, you've got open lug holes.

Popping off the bracelet is super simple and I personally appreciate the perfectionist attitude of the company. I have no doubt that when they send it back it will fit perfectly with no movement, and still allow easy removal. Remember, Damasko has been making DA36's for years and it wouldn't surprise me at all if the case machining tools had drifted a couple 1/thousands of an inch in that time.


----------



## David Woo

Will_f said:


> the perfectionist attitude of the company


I wish that attitude had extended to the fine adjustment issue.


----------



## Will_f

David Woo said:


> I wish that attitude had extended to the fine adjustment issue.


If no one else has done so by then, I'll post a review when I get mine. Since I really like a perfectly sized bracelet (a big part of the reason I love my sub-c) you can count on an honest evaluation.


----------



## David Woo

awesome, thank you!


----------



## orangep7

I'm sure I saw on a French forum that the cost will be 600 Euro. Is this possible/reasonable?


----------



## StufflerMike

orangep7 said:


> I'm sure I saw on a French forum that the cost will be 600 Euro. Is this possible/reasonable?


Just curious. Did you read this thread entirely ? Answer is already given here.


----------



## orangep7

Well, I read the thread on forumamontres to its end and it concluded with an image of a table with some wine, bread and fruit. I'm not sure if its a French version of April Fool but the thread appears to include a reply to an email to Damasko. Are you saying its incorrect?


----------



## StufflerMike

I was talking about this thread here, not forumamontres. The answer is given *here*.


----------



## orangep7

Yes, I saw 450 - 500 here. I don't know what's correct.


----------



## StufflerMike

Was stated by Konrad Damasko in Munich at the Munichtime, 1-3 Nov. 2013.


----------



## StufflerMike

470 Euro for 20mm
500 Euro for 22mm

You will get the bracelet for the new models of the 300 series (DA343, DA353, DA363, DA373) and the 30 series (DA34, DA35, DA36, DA37) as well as for the 60 models (DC66, DC67). Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand.


----------



## Sean779

Will_f said:


> If no one else has done so by then, I'll post a review when I get mine. Since I really like a perfectly sized bracelet (a big part of the reason I love my sub-c) you can count on an honest evaluation.


Honest, but not perfect. What fits your wrist perfectly might not fit someone else's wrist perfectly. A "perfect" fit depends on how micro the micro adjustments are.


----------



## Will_f

Sean779 said:


> Honest, but not perfect. What fits your wrist perfectly might not fit someone else's wrist perfectly. A "perfect" fit depends on how micro the micro adjustments are.


Totally true, but I should be able to provide additional data, including what the smallest adjustment amount is.


----------



## Sean779

Will_f said:


> Totally true, but I should be able to provide additional data, including what the smallest adjustment amount is.


Absolutely. I shouldn't have suggested your review wouldn't be useful.


----------



## tctan

errr any update on these bracelets?


----------



## Desert

stuffler said:


> Some random shots (Just back from Munich)


I like it very much, but I cant see it on their website anywhere...?


----------



## Andyjay

Desert said:


> I like it very much, but I cant see it on their website anywhere...?


It does feature now, I think under the 'straps' part, but there is no additional information. In this thread, the timelines are end of January - we all have to wait!


----------



## markdeerhunter

Where can I find the bracelet to buy for my DC66?


----------



## Robotaz

markdeerhunter said:


> Where can I find the bracelet to buy for my DC66?


When they become available you can send them back to Damasko to be fitted.


----------



## ahkeelt

Robotaz said:


> When they become available you can send them back to Damasko to be fitted.


Do retro fits require sending them back? Is this a drilled hole issue? Or do we know what has changed in the case now versus before that requires the bracelet to be fitted at factory only?


----------



## catlike

ahkeelt said:


> Do retro fits require sending them back? Is this a drilled hole issue? Or do we know what has changed in the case now versus before that requires the bracelet to be fitted at factory only?


As posted by Mike Stuffler in this thread in November:

_"You will get the bracelet for the new models of the 300 series (DA343, DA353, DA363, DA373) and the 30 series (DA34, DA35, DA36, DA37) as well as for the 60 models (DC66, DC67). Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand."

_I would assume this means that the models mentioned don't need to be returned for fitting?_

_


----------



## ahkeelt

catlike said:


> As posted by Mike Stuffler in this thread in November:
> 
> _"You will get the bracelet for the new models of the 300 series (DA343, DA353, DA363, DA373) and the 30 series (DA34, DA35, DA36, DA37) as well as for the 60 models (DC66, DC67). Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand."
> 
> _I would assume this means that the models mentioned don't need to be returned for fitting?_
> 
> _


Got it. Will need shipping back if I understand it correctly. Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Correct.


----------



## catlike

I am considering a DA 3X3 on the new bracelet some time this year. I was leaning towards the 373 as I thought the 363 looked too busy, but after seeing some real life shots of the DA363 by tibertov, the dial doesn't seem as busy as I first thought?

Anyway, I am a bit concerned about the bracelet. Whilst it looks good, the lack of a micro adjustment is disappointing as I am a little OCD over how my watches fit. 

I guess I'll wait and see for now.......


----------



## ahkeelt

catlike said:


> I am considering a DA 3X3 on the new bracelet some time this year. I was leaning towards the 373 as I thought the 363 looked too busy, but after seeing some real life shots of the DA363 by tibertov, the dial doesn't seem as busy as I first thought?
> 
> Anyway, I am a bit concerned about the bracelet. Whilst it looks good, the lack of a micro adjustment is disappointing as I am a little OCD over how my watches fit.
> 
> I guess I'll wait and see for now.......


1. I said the same thing when I saw that picture by tibertov. I think it probably is busy - but with all the texture surrounding the watch per se in that picture (jeans etc), it underplays the busy-ness of the watch.

2. Unless you think otherwise, I do not think any bracelet ever fits perfectly (From an OCD perspective) - there is always some play given temperature and body's water retention (yes, if you can imagine it). Barring OCD related dissatisfaction - there seems to be two different widths of links which should allow for a somewhat good fit - just like any other bracelets do.

Having said that, maybe wait a bit longer till it is out and the street is abuzz with reviews...

Good luck and remember, please post pics of your Damasko (maybe on the Cottesloe beach) ;-)


----------



## Desert

Andyjay said:


> It does feature now, I think under the 'straps' part, but there is no additional information. In this thread, the timelines are end of January - we all have to wait!


Thanks for the info. I am definitely getting the new Damasko bracelet for my DA34. I was originally skeptical of bracelets, mainly because I preferred the look of a black strap. However, I found a bracelet offers individual character which is enhanced by time. They are also allot more popular, hygienic and last a long time. Bracelets are more pricey, but worth it in the long run! I am so glad Damasko is listening to us DA** fans regarding the release of the NEW bracelet!


----------



## Desert

catlike said:


> I am considering a DA 3X3 on the new bracelet some time this year. I was leaning towards the 373 as I thought the 363 looked too busy, but after seeing some real life shots of the DA363 by tibertov, the dial doesn't seem as busy as I first thought?
> 
> Anyway, I am a bit concerned about the bracelet. Whilst it looks good, the lack of a micro adjustment is disappointing as I am a little OCD over how my watches fit.
> 
> I guess I'll wait and see for now.......


 Their new models boast the NEWLY perfected silicon carbide coated anchor escapement and the best bearing and machining bezel tolerances in the watch business. This technology virtually lasts two lifetime(s)!!!They are a marvel of a watch and are truly fascinating &#8230;Providing you can afford them of course, that's why I chose DA36 instead.


----------



## IGotId

Has anyone seen pics of the black version?


----------



## Andyjay

Is there any further date on these bracelets? Early indication was for January 2014, but there is no indication (pictures/release date) of it on the Damasko site, or any reseller that I can find?


----------



## CombatMarine

Desert said:


> Their new models boast the NEWLY perfected silicon carbide coated anchor escapement and the best bearing and machining bezel tolerances in the watch business. This technology virtually lasts two lifetime(s)!!!They are a marvel of a watch and are truly fascinating &#8230;Providing you can afford them of course, that's why I chose DA36 instead.


Is this the same type of escapement that Sinn has in their Diapal models, that never requires lubricants?


----------



## _Jeremy

I have some 'kinda' good news on this. Damasko bracelets are available and are shipping.. however.. there's a catch. 

According to Watchmann, your watch will have to be sent back home to Germany to be fitted to a bracelet and it'll set you back $675. Their (unconfirmed) suspicion that the lug holes were not drilled uniformly across different batches and therefor Damasko cannot guarantee that a bracelet will fit properly without fitting it at the factory.


----------



## WatchMann

_Jeremy said:


> I have some 'kinda' good news on this. Damasko bracelets are available and are shipping.. however.. there's a catch.
> 
> According to Watchmann, your watch will have to be sent back home to Germany to be fitted to a bracelet and it'll set you back $675. Their (unconfirmed) suspicion that the lug holes were not drilled uniformly across different batches and therefor Damasko cannot guarantee that a bracelet will fit properly without fitting it at the factory.


Hi Jeremy:

A point to clarify. The quoted price is when ordered from the factory. It has been reported on this forum that an additional fee of 59,50 Euro will be charged (about $83) when a watch is sent back in to be fitted.


----------

